# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Home Cinema] sony δαω-dz230 κεφαλη lazer

## katmadas

Καησπερα καλο μηνα και καλη ανοιξη!

Ψαχνω να βρω κεφαλη για το συγκεκριμενο αλλα δεν.
Πανω στην κεφαλη δεν γραφει κανεναν κωδικο! τιποτα!

γνωριζει καποιος απο που μπορω να βρω ελλαδα? αν οχι μαξιμουμ ευρωπη....

----------


## johnnyb

Αδιαβαστος  katman  :Tongue: 

https://elektrotanya.com/sony_hcd-dz.../download.html

Κεφαλη KHM-313CAA

https://www.electronika.gr/index.php...B%CE%AE-detail

https://www.soundservice.gr/e-shop/p...oducts_id=4043

https://www.audiolights.eu/electroni...oducts_id=3296

----------


## johnkou

Εφτιαξα ενα ιδιο πριν ενα μηνα,αγοραστηκε κεφαλη απο Ελλαδα αν θελεις στειλε μου σε π.μ να σου πω το καταστημα μην θεωρηθει διαφημιση.

----------


## katmadas

Σας ευχαριστω!

το electronika ειναι θεσσαλονικη και παιρνω ανταλακτικα δεν το σκεφτηκα....

----------


## katmadas

λοιπον πηρα απο electronika καινουργια και δεν επαιξε...

τωρα βεβαια δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλη η συγκεκριμενη.

οσες φορες αλλαξα στο παρελθον κεφαλες υπηρχε ενα σημειο με καλαι που επρεπε να το αφαιρεσεις πριν την βαλεις.
Αυτην δεν ειχε και υποψιαζομαι μην ειναι μεταχειρισμενη και μου την εδωσε καταλαθος καθως ο ανθρψπος κανει και επισκευες.

σε εσας που αλαξατε κεφαλη υπηρχε το καλαι?

----------

